# Streaming options



## rob4crib (Dec 24, 2014)

I was real close to buying a tivo stream until I discovered a nearly free option

For file conversion I use PAVTUBE, it converts tivo to almost anything 
http://www.multipelife.com/free-video-dvd-converter-ultimate
I use WMV or MP4 conversion but have also tested several others and they convert just fine.

I also use PLEX MEDIA SERVER https://plex.tv/ (I'm guessing the same thing as tivo stream) then stream them to my ipad/phone with anyplace that has a wifi connection or you can use data. The streaming server is free but if you want to physically transfer them onto your portable devices it's like $5.00 month or $150.00 lifetime subscription and the App is $5.00. It works with roku also. I just go the free route, once files are added to the library you can access them from anywhere with the app. Conversion quality is no issue like it has been for me with the tivo transfer conversion

Anybody know of a free commercial editing software? Videoredo works great but I'm just to cheap to spend the money


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo app is free.
No subscription required for Tivo Stream.
Roamio Plus/Pro has built-in Stream.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo app is free.
> No subscription required for Tivo Stream.
> Roamio Plus/Pro has built-in Stream.


+1 The Stream to App implementation's done quite well.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

rob4crib said:


> I was real close to buying a tivo stream until I discovered a nearly free option For file conversion I use PAVTUBE, it converts tivo to almost anything http://www.multipelife.com/free-video-dvd-converter-ultimate I use WMV or MP4 conversion but have also tested several others and they convert just fine. I also use PLEX MEDIA SERVER https://plex.tv/ (I'm guessing the same thing as tivo stream) then stream them to my ipad/phone with anyplace that has a wifi connection or you can use data. The streaming server is free but if you want to physically transfer them onto your portable devices it's like $5.00 month or $150.00 lifetime subscription and the App is $5.00. It works with roku also. I just go the free route, once files are added to the library you can access them from anywhere with the app. Conversion quality is no issue like it has been for me with the tivo transfer conversion Anybody know of a free commercial editing software? Videoredo works great but I'm just to cheap to spend the money


Have a look at kmttg. Com skip is built in


----------



## rob4crib (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm the proud owner of 2 old series 2 with lifetime so I really didn't want to upgrade my DVR, my investment in this project is $5.00. Thanks I'll look into kmttg.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

The following is an excerpt from your opening message:



rob4crib said:


> I was real close to buying a tivo stream until I discovered a nearly free option


After some chatter you finally post this:



rob4crib said:


> I'm the proud owner of 2 old series 2 with lifetime so I really didn't want to upgrade my DVR, my investment in this project is $5.00. Thanks I'll look into kmttg.


A TiVo Stream doesn't work at all with Series 1,2,or 3 TiVo's. Buying a TiVo Stream without a Series 4 or 5 is a waste of time and money.


----------

